
Docker install and upgrade guide – CentOS and Ubuntu - lukasbar
https://knowledgepill.it/posts/docker_install_upgrade/
======
whatl3y
I was able to use the docs on the official website[0] without issues for both
installing and upgrading on ubuntu. Trying to figure out what this page does
extra that provides value beyond them.

[0]:
[https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/](https://docs.docker.com/engine/install/)

~~~
chetangoti
It has mentioned "live-restore" option, which would let upgrade without
restarting existing running containers

------
waheoo
The arch version:

    
    
        pacman -Syu docker

------
lukasbar
I think that this page gathers all commands in one place as quick reference

~~~
TwoNineA
Looks like blogspam. Basic docker documentation already has the instructions.
This page offers nothing extra.

Edit: Yup, user is spamming his own blog, often posting more than once the
same article.

~~~
lukasbar
Purpose of this blog is to provide knowledge pill - to get this info sometimes
you have to read a lot - there is everything nicely described without
unnesecary talking - easy to copy&paste when doing IT work

